# Credit union loan write off and credit score



## Silence4u (28 Jun 2020)

HI Folks , 
Please i need advice on my case , I taken out local credit union loan for 10k in 2015 which unfortunately write off in same year , I repaid the loan back in 2019 and had verbal agreement with credit controller that they will not pursue the money in court or give it to third party, It took me 4 years to repay them bit by bit .
In 2015 my credit rating was good but since the write off i am unable to get any loan or credit card or even the same credit union refuse to issue me any loan , They even refuse to issue me 500 e loan  instead offer me secure loans so since 2019 i have taken out 2 secured loans 1200 - 5000 paid interest on them but they still refuse me ,
I tried every where to build back my credit rating but no success, From 2019 I'm monitoring my credit report which drop down from 465 to 444 and I think its because of too many credit applications this year ,I feel like fool to pay back credit union all this time even though it could clean off my credit report in 2021 but i suppose that was the right thing to do ... Any advice how can i repair my credit score ? or give-up hope as I desperately need mortgage or go on the council housing list


----------



## RedOnion (28 Jun 2020)

Silence4u said:


> From 2019 I'm monitoring my credit report which drop down from 465 to 444


You can ignore these scores, everybody else does. We don't have a credit score here like in the UK.

You credit report shows a loan write off in 2015? It's highly unusual for a loan to be contractually written off the same year it was issued, so you need to be clear on what's actually on your credit report. Does it show write off in 2015, in which case it will disappear in time, or does it show arrears until you actually paid it off in 2019?

Why are you taking out secured loans and paying interest when you have the cash in savings?


----------



## Silence4u (28 Jun 2020)

Thanks for replying , yes you are right loan was in arrears for first 3 months than i tried catch up on it and made timely payments for six months and than build up arrears again for 6 months and W (element written off) than C (cleared) . Issue date was Feb 2015 and removal date is Sept 2021. 
Will you able to tell me if i can get any credit before 2021 ? I was taking out secured loan in effort to build back my credit rating but i think its pointless , Even tried provident personal loan to boost my score as someone recommend me but nothing except hefty interest.


----------



## RedOnion (29 Jun 2020)

Silence4u said:


> I was taking out secured loan in effort to build back my credit rating but i think its pointless , Even tried provident personal loan to boost my score as someone recomm


Just forget about this. There is no credit score in Ireland, and a history of short term loans is actually a negative factor. I've no idea why people do this.


----------

